# Tags for motorway use in France, Spain and Portugal



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Folks

If anyone is thinking about getting one of these, then please use the link below that they sent me...

https://www.emovis-tag.co.uk/subscription/?ref=RF-20120222-EBF5E7

If you do then both you and I get €5 off :smile2:

ta

Graham :smile2:


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

I might be seen as a cheapskate, but I don't see the point of paying €26 on top (for the 1st year) plus €20 deposit (OK - that's refundable) for something I get no discount for just for the privilege of going through a toll a bit quicker - that's a few beers in my mind and I'd rather spend it on beer! 

and tolls you pay for in £ at "mid market" rates plus a 2% charge - I can use my Revolut or Starling card and get instant interbank rate for € exchange with no fees.

my time isn't that precious to need a tag

now - if they offered a ANPR scheme against a credit account like the Dartford Crossing which has a discounted price for each use, then I'd be interested.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

It's not about time or speed for us. I'm considering a tag so that Cronkletta does not have to go through the gymnastics she currently has to when inserting and taking cards from the toll machine. Also, if she had to get home by herself it would be one less concern for her.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

cronkle said:


> It's not about time or speed for us. I'm considering a tag so that Cronkletta does not have to go through the gymnastics she currently has to when inserting and taking cards from the toll machine. Also, if she had to get home by herself it would be one less concern for her.


Understand that completely, unfortunately we are too heavy to qualify for a Tag so I have to endure watching the process of my Mrs shape shifting into a bendy pipe cleaner. :grin2:

Terry


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

cronkle said:


> It's not about time or speed for us. I'm considering a tag so that* Cronkletta does not have to go through the gymnastics she currently has to when inserting and taking cards from the toll machine*. Also, if she had to get home by herself it would be one less concern for her.


here's a thought - let her drive and you do the gymnastics.....:wink2:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I use this for tolls in France and Spain https://www.bipandgo.com/ and only get a charge of €1.70 for the months we use it. 
Same cost of tolls but less anxiety.

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

raynipper said:


> I use this for tolls in France and Spain https://www.bipandgo.com/ and only get a charge of €1.70 for the months we use it.
> Same cost of tolls but less anxiety.
> 
> Ray.


Ray - if you follow that Bipandgo link through to the English version it gives you a link to their dedicated UK site - which takes you to the link in the OP.......:surprise:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess I only used the French site before when signing up. It's not too complicated but there is this https://www.bipandgo.com/en/

Ray.


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

raynipper said:


> I guess I only used the French site before when signing up. It's not too complicated but there is this https://www.bipandgo.com/en/
> 
> Ray.


yes Ray - but smack bang in the middle of that English page is the link to their dedicated UK site - which takes you to the page the OP posted - https://www.emovis-tag.co.uk/


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Well given the choice FB, I would chose the €1.70 a month when used. So forget the English site if it's more expensive.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

The tag is of great use to us as Mrs GMJ has some mobility issues so struggles to reach coin slots/card slots/ticket slots etc



NB We are over 3500kg and 3m tall (just...by about 3cm) and seldom have any issues. I'm pretty certain they don't weigh the vehicles on the approach.



Graham :smile2:


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

fatbuddha said:


> here's a thought - let her drive and you do the gymnastics.....:wink2:


She drives from the passenger seat anyway:surprise:

Edit: It would also mean me using a credit card and that's not allowed.:crying:


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

raynipper said:


> I guess I only used the French site before when signing up. It's not too complicated but there is this https://www.bipandgo.com/en/
> 
> Ray.


I don't know if they still allow it for UK credit cards, but I got my Bip n Go (SANEF) tag years ago from a Libre-T office, you see them at quite a few peages. As Ray says, cheaper than the UK office. IMHO greatest thing since sliced bread.:laugh:

Malcolm


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just checked my account page and any charges are debited from my French bank. But I would guess any CC would work.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Ours comes from our French account - they would not accept a UK based card when we set it up recently (we had previously had an ALIS tag but they were taken over by SANEF).


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

Just had a look the UK web site. It seems reasonable to me. The €10 max service charge is handy if you travel twice a year and each time overlap two months. I'm invoiced in euros and it's taken from my UK Clarity card, but I wouldn't have thought there would be a world of difference on holiday toll charges. The growth of 30kph tag only lanes is a bonus to my mind, but these days I tend to follow the lorries through, wider lanes and usually faster.

Malcolm


----------

